

Ask HN: startups working on this problem? - xcjamie

A lot of time when I read articles there are mainly just few sentences I think are important/relevant/funny etc that I really want my friends to see.  However I have to just tweet the whole article, and chances are people won't see what I intended.  Are there any companies currently working on a solution to this?
======
tzm
Yah, but I stopped development it... ScreenRack. Save snippets by highlighting
text, archiving full articles and capturing screenshots of the original
articles, etc.

Mobile / web app. Think Instapaper + Historious.

<http://screenrack.com/>

If there's interest, I'll push forward again.

------
smoody
check out snip.ly -- the do a good job of emphasizing text you select but
still let people get to the whole article.

<http://www.snip.ly/alpha>

------
mbchandar
you can email your friends

